# kovachii x longifolium



## cnycharles (Oct 16, 2009)

I had posted a pic of this hybrid last week or so with the spike coming up, decided to post an update here. The spike has reached 8 1/2" and can see one or two buds. I've staked it so that it doesn't grow into the windowpane.







It's really on a roll; this plant is now by far the largest with the longest spike (though maybe if I measured some phal sanderiana or equestris spikes they would be longer, but slipper-wise it's a for-sure!) and it's 'just getting started'!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice. Where'd you get that from!?


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 16, 2009)

Exciting!!!! Why would the tip of the leaf become dark brown??? Fertiliser???


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 16, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Nice. Where'd you get that from!?



why, in a trade from you of course  (and again thank you very much!). I hope the plants you hang on to are as nice or nicer than the ones you trade away... this one and the other pk hybrid were very nice



biothanasis said:


> Exciting!!!! Why would the tip of the leaf become dark brown??? Fertiliser???



um, I let it get too dry this summer and the one leaf burned


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 16, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> um, I let it get too dry this summer and the one leaf burned



Hmm, a bit frastrating when this happens! I guess this also occurs in paphs or other species for the same reason? If such an incident occurs, do you give more water or keep the same watering resime?? TY


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 16, 2009)

well I was neglecting things, so I went back to what should have been normal watering. my phrag tank reservoir water level can drop quickly and if I don't check it often and add more to it, the water that fills the tank doesn't get as high, and the plants don't get as wet (or stay dry if really low)


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 16, 2009)

Now, that flower could be something neat to see. Keep us regularly updated and don't burn the buds oke::rollhappy:oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice healthy-looking spike!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 16, 2009)

:clap::clap::clap: Too exciting - I'm really looking forward to seeing the bloom!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm with Joanne!!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 17, 2009)

Exciting!


----------



## Clark (Oct 17, 2009)

This thread's a real nail-biter. I'm excited too! :clap: :drool:


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 22, 2009)

just an update; spike is now 10-1/2" long and still going.


----------



## Bolero (Oct 23, 2009)

Looks like we'll all be looking forward to this one.....


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 23, 2009)

would you please tell it to bloom faster? i'm not a patient man....


----------



## Clark (Oct 23, 2009)

I bought popcorn.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 23, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> would you please tell it to bloom faster? i'm not a patient man....



 I'm amazed at how fast it is growing.. the last few days I think it's putting on at least a 1/2" a day. just like corn; I'm surprised I haven't heard the 'stalk' popping at night while it's growing


----------



## Gilda (Oct 23, 2009)

I too have been watching and waiting....


----------



## NYEric (Oct 23, 2009)

I think I might not be giving mine enough light. I did give away the good ones but mine are large enough to bloom also so...


----------



## bullsie (Oct 23, 2009)

Aaaaaagggghhhhh!!! I hate waiting....GROW FASTER!!!!


----------



## Berrak (Oct 27, 2009)

Very exiting - I have just a very small plant :clap:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 27, 2009)

I have 2 seedlings that I got from NY Eric....one was much larger than the other. They have both grown a lot in the last year, but the same size discrepency. I am assuming that the larger one still has at least a year to go before reaching bloom size, but the leaves are getting close to foot or so long on the larger one. Take care, Eric


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 27, 2009)

I was asked about an update pic - I measured the spike this morning and it's up to a foot (12") tall. I'll post a pic when I can see something 'different'


----------



## Clark (Oct 28, 2009)

I have xLiving Fire 4n (1), and the species (1). They were so small. The first year sooooo slow. Allison Strohm seems sunburn proof at this point.

Wish I had a Pk bloom soon to come, it would make a nice Thanksgiving centerpiece.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 30, 2009)

13"!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2009)

Growing like a weed!


----------



## baodai (Nov 2, 2009)

When can I trade for one of this NYEric?
BD


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 2, 2009)

14 -1/2" ... there might even be two buds (resisting temptation to squeeze - I know things can get damaged easily that way)


----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2009)

baodai said:


> When can I trade for one of this NYEric?
> BD



Oh anytime, let me see what I have left. :wink:


----------



## Heather (Nov 2, 2009)

I wasn't anxious, but now that I've read this thread I am! Can't wait to see the bloom.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 3, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> 14 -1/2" ... there might even be two buds (resisting temptation to squeeze - I know things can get damaged easily that way)



Put some heat on that thing and speed it up, you're driving me crazy!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 3, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Put some heat on that thing and speed it up, you're driving me crazy!!!



(smile) I am! normally the heat would be off in my bedroom, and I have an extra little fluorescent light to keep the 'daylength' longer and give it a little more light so that it doesn't stop.
... maybe I'll just fermer ma bouche (shut my mouth?) until you can see something.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 5, 2009)

*something new*







there's one bud sticking out, and in the front sheath is another bud.
15-1/2" and growing. bud looks pretty fat!


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 5, 2009)

getting there! I have a kovachii x EY in spike. I hate waiting! Looks like you are almost there! Congrats!


----------



## John M (Nov 6, 2009)

Ron-NY said:


> getting there! I have a kovachii x EY in spike. I hate waiting! Looks like you are almost there! Congrats!



Oh Ron; that's just terrible! I'll help you. Send it to me. Then, you can just forget about it and not be stressed any longer!


----------



## Clark (Nov 6, 2009)

If you don't mind taking out the Stanley again, how tall from grade? Thanks.
Smooth spike btw.


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 6, 2009)

John M said:


> Oh Ron; that's just terrible! I'll help you. Send it to me. Then, you can just forget about it and not be stressed any longer!


John you are such a caring, generous person ...thanks!


----------



## John M (Nov 6, 2009)

Ron-NY said:


> John you are such a caring, generous person ...thanks!



LOL! I do my best!:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2009)

Ron-NY said:


> getting there! I have a kovachii x EY in spike. I hate waiting! Looks like you are almost there! Congrats!



Ron, where did you get that from? If it's me, I wonder why mine aren't in bud yet...  Actually I gave away the biggest ones so hopefully everyone got a good one and I'll get my just desserts later. Living vicariously thru the joy of others!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2009)

Clark E said:


> If you don't mind taking out the Stanley again, how tall from grade? Thanks.
> Smooth spike btw.


I bet 15-1/2"! oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 6, 2009)

well, I measured the spike from where it emerges from the top leaves. it's maybe 5" or so above the 'soil line'. and that's to the tip of the furthest bud sheath; if a traditional measurement goes to the bottom of the first flower sheath it'll be a few inches shorter


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 6, 2009)

i don't think you heard me. i asked you to ask it to go faster.
i'm still not patient....


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 7, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Ron, where did you get that from? If it's me, I wonder why mine aren't in bud yet...  Actually I gave away the biggest ones so hopefully everyone got a good one and I'll get my just desserts later. Living vicariously thru the joy of others!



Eric it is from you! I am growing it S/H


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2009)

I anxiously await photos!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 13, 2009)

upper half of spike (now 16.5")





first bud developing nicely, both buds are pretty fat





second bud emerging

had to lift up the window plastic to ward off the cold as it's getting below freezing outside at night (after this flowers, off goes the room heat!)


----------



## Clark (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks- I'm smiling now!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 13, 2009)

this is definitely a new thing for me; i've had an ecua-bess and a few besseae flower, but nothing as big as this. have very few phrags though I like them


----------



## Hera (Nov 13, 2009)

The suspense is killing me. Bloom already..............


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 13, 2009)

:clap::clap::clap:
This is so cool to watch!!!!


----------



## Heather (Nov 13, 2009)

Very exciting! Hurry UP!


----------



## ncart (Nov 13, 2009)

So close.


----------



## Gilda (Nov 13, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> this is definitely a new thing for me; i've had an ecua-bess and a few besseae flower, but nothing as big as this. have very few phrags though I like them



I see more phrags in your future ! :clap: Still watching and waiting !


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 22, 2009)

the first bud is now two inches long and about an inch wide! I have a feeling that it's going to pop soon. there is also a third bud in the upper sheath. I may have to drag it with me to my relatives for thanksgiving so that the bud doesn't open and then fall off before I get home


----------



## Ernie (Nov 22, 2009)

I love taking plants on vacation.  Um, not. Traveled with a Phal schilleriana on a cork mount for three Christmases. That plant is now wicked happy in SH. You're right here though- it might just pull a Phrag on you and just fall off for no apparent reason. 

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh my! ... I think it's doing just fine!


----------



## Heather (Nov 22, 2009)

Waiting!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 22, 2009)

Heather said:


> Waiting!!!



sorry I couldn't have it flowering for your birthday!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 22, 2009)

OpenOpenOpenOpen


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 23, 2009)

She's a gettin' close!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> I may have to drag it with me to my relatives for thanksgiving so that the bud doesn't open and then fall off before I get home


OMG!  I may actually get to see my baby?! Actually, I wouldn't move it but rather have someone check on it and take photos of the bloom.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 23, 2009)

ooh! ooh!






came home tonight to find it peeking!

smart money would be for me to leave it and have someone check and take a pic, but there's nobody to do that. I turned the temp in my bedroom up to 65 to get it to open faster (I'm going to roast...), but don't know if that will get it open before wednesday afternoon. everything in the pic is pinkish, but that's because the tube light I've got over the leaves has a lot of red in it


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 23, 2009)

You are going to roast at 65º???


----------



## parvi_17 (Nov 23, 2009)

Oooo... I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 23, 2009)

*okay, I guess this is called phrag incan treasure now*



SlipperFan said:


> You are going to roast at 65º???



once I get used to cooler temps, trying to sleep in a room that's warmer than all the others is uncomfortable. I grew up with forced oil heat vented into my room, and I had the window open a crack.. I would rather have cool air and lots of blankets (no sweating while sleeping). also having the heat running means I would need to keep these windows closed, so no fresh air. as soon as this starts flowering the heat will go off until it gets down under 15 degrees for some period of time. the living room and kitchen get heated, the bedrooms and bathroom get turned off (well, they are set to 50 but they usually don't get that low unless it's really cold outside)


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2009)

I think you'd be crazy to try to travel w/ it.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 24, 2009)

yeah, I guess I'll be hauling enough stuff anyway. maybe i'll try to get an opening pic before I head out. it's getting there today, has some nice reddish-purple coloring, kind of dark


----------



## Clark (Nov 24, 2009)

Too long for next photo.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 25, 2009)

:crazy:I see red! I see red! :crazy:


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 25, 2009)

i'm going to post a new thread for the first somewhat open pics under phrag incan treasure (in a few minutes). it looks a little different than the one pic I've seen on the internet, but then it hasn't finished opening. unfortunately, there are some dingles on the pouch


----------

